# Korea, Corsair and P-51



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Found some old slides my dad had taken in Korea (1951)

Any plane buffs out here might get a kick out of this one..










Looks like I need to try getting the dust off the slides before I copy them.. (-:]


----------



## DeaconDon (Nov 1, 2008)

Arlon,
This is a great shot! I think I wouldn't take the dust off - I think it adds great character to the shot considering it's from 1951'


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

A pair of F-82 "twin mustangs" at Itazuke AB in Japan.










And some F-94s that replaced them...


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Very cool shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Got a bunch more of them copied and posted out here: http://www.pbase.com/arlon/korea_japan


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Most excellent, Arlon. 

A friend of mine was a Corsair pilot, coincidentally in that same squadron in 1953, and has REALLY enjoyed the photos you're sharing.

Thanks.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

That's pretty cool when someone that was there can see them too! I'll be adding a bunch more as time permits, be sure to look every week or so for a little while..


----------

